# 2013 Altima 3.5 SV ride quality vs wheel size.



## Storm_Blue (May 22, 2013)

I just got a 2013 Altima 3.5 SV and it came with 18" wheels. My old car was a 2007 Toyota Camry with 16" wheels. It seems like in the Altima I can feel every crack in the road. Has anyone compared the 17" to the 18" wheels ? I'm thinking of switching to 17s when these tires wear out but I don't want to do all that if it's not going to make much difference. The 18s seem to ride a little rough to me. However, they do look cool !


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

the tires are part of it but the suspension is the other. Toyota has always been a soft ride, Nissan tends to the sportier side with stiffer shocks and springs


----------



## Storm_Blue (May 22, 2013)

Yeah, I get that. It has 1000 miles on it now and it seems to have loosened up a little, I think I can live with it.


----------

